# Cashing a cheque



## roxysue (Aug 19, 2009)

I have received some post from the UK and have received a refund from inland revenue in GB pound, can i take this to the bank and cash it or will it be better to send back home for someone to pay in my UK bank account?
Thanks, Sue


----------

